# IMPORTANT! Time to show your support.



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

A few of the Nissanprimera.net members aswell as fellow enthusiasts from other sites and forums have been discussing the publication of a Nissan Enthusiasts Magazine for general public sale. Here is a general outline of what we want to achieve, but what we need from the public is some feedback. If youre willing to support, contribute and buy such a mag, then please email me to show your support.

Send your emails to :[email protected] 
Subject: Nissan Mag
Name:
Location (city/country):
Make and Model of Vehicle: (plus a BRIEF outline of mods) 
Comments: Please give any encouraging comments.


The aim of a Nissan based publication is to produce a monthly magazine which will allow all Nissan owners and potential owners to discover a new side to owning a Nissan Vehicle. Weve all heard of 'Performance' magazines such as Performance Ford, VW, etc, but there is no official publication specifically aimed at Nissan drivers. What we're hoping to achieve is a upper class magazine which will cater for all models of Nissans, for every type of person ranging from your +18 ( who's just purchased a new or used Nissan and wanting to improve performance or styling ), to the +30 +40 etc,( who drives their Nissan on a daily basis to comute to and from work ). What we do want to avoid is the stigma which relates to most tuning/performance magazine, which is the 'Boy Racer' image. However, issues and features will cover items relating to this in order to maintain public interest. Below, ive outlined a general layout of the publication. Any further ideas can be added or altered in the future.

General content will include;

Regular car features (various nissan cars from LX's to GTR's)
News ( general news and updates from the world of motoring and factory news)
New products (styling, tuning, audio, services, gadgets and gizmos etc.)
Agony pages ( readers questions and answers)
Letters (readers feedback)
Directory/Advertising (for all aspects of tuning, stlying and services including finance and insurance.)
State side features (bringing the best and lastest cars over from the US. bridging the gap between Infiniti and Nissan)
History features (Taking a look back in time at all the forgotten Nissans/Datsuns that were once leading the way)
Web info (listings for clubs, groups, forums and website offering various related services)
Tuners and aftermarket vendors.
Used car section, Buyers guide.
Classified Adverts for cars, parts and services etc.
DIY guides for maintainance, styling, tuning, audio etc.

As regualar users of the internet will know, we have access to a never ending supply of infomation, and feature cars worldwide.

For our progress report, please visit Our Forum @ www.Nissanprimera.net
written by Kevin Shek www.P11-GT.co.uk


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds familiar 

NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

and where is that from??
and where am i from??


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

calm yourself down. my point is, yes the states have Nissan magazines, and YES they are streets ahead of us. All were trying to do is to achieve the same thing for people over here. No ones taking the p*ss, no ones mocking and most certainally, no one is talking about the WTC tragedy.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *hey dont get cocky...
> 
> this mean a great deal to USA people.. you should have some respect and not mock others tradegy. Just cus your in england doesnt mean the World Trade Center Explosion doesnt have an effect on your economy it effects all economys all over the world.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about? Did you even bother to read the original post? This thread has nothing to do with turning your lights on for Sept. 11th.

So if your aren't talking about a Euro Nissan Mag, don't post in here.

P11GT, good luck with your European Nissan Mag.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

cheers FCS, we need all the help we can get.

i thought there was something strange about the reply, i wasnt out to offend anyone, just needed some help is all. so sorry if i offended anyone, and thanks for your support in advance..... peace.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

LOL, dont mind LIUSPEED, I think he was drunk when he posted that reply, he was talking about the "9/11/02" Thread in the off topic section. 

*" 9/11 LIGHTS ON!
On Wednesday, September 11, 2002 everyone in the USA who will be driving a motor vehicle is asked to drive with their headlights on during daylight hours. Please join us on 9/11 . . . we have less than a month to get the word out all across this great land we love and call the United States of America.
Let's see how powerful e-mail can be! Though no explanation is needed as to why we are commemorating September 11. . . we hope more importantly to pay respect to the victims of that day, show our nation's solidarity and show support for our men and women of the Armed Forces.

You can help by sending this e-mail on to others 

Remember . . . 9/11 LIGHTS ON!"*

And P11GT said "and where is that from?? and where am i from??"

So I think LIUSPEED thought that because he said where is that from (WTC incident- US) and he said where he is from (England) that P11GT didnt care about what happend Sept. 11, although he was referring to NPM.

Phew.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You didn't offend anyone, just this guy who thinks he's replying to an entirely different post, so that doesn't really matter.

I'd probably pick up the odd copy of a European Nissan Magazine just to drool over all the stuff we don't get that you guys can just go to a dealer and buy.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

hey, sending stuff overs no problem, most of the UK and US guys do it on AutomotiveForums and G20.Net, ive recently sent over some GT badges the G20 guys wanted. Just holler if you need anything.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd buy a Euro Nissan Mag too. I love Perf. VW.  Anyway, I'll show my support. Give me a price.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

how about a feature?? hint hint! it'll be our high point, to show the UK what the US guys can do with there SR20's. Like im the 1st to turbo my P11, its unheard of over here, something that "cant" be done, whereas you guys do it on a daily basis.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i would buy it most magizes on the news stand are about hondas and toyotas and sometimes i dont have the time to read an online mag


----------

